# What are adjusted weights for in meat goats?



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I've come across this a fair amount and still am not really getting it.

You get:
sex adjusted weight
rear type adjusted weight
adjusted birth weight
birth type adjusted weight
sex adjusted birth weight

And after all those adjustments, you can then use that final number to compare to your other kids?

I kind of get why the weights need adjusting, but how do you do it and get it right?

And is really that important to do it? Or is just a kid's plain ol' weight fine?

Needless to say, it's got me a bit confusing


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Putting numbers to your goats performance sounds like good business to me. I'm all for it. I think there are some inherent problems measuring performance with goats, thus the adjustments. I've never heard of some of those adjustments, but that doesn't matter. I think a person should be able to come up with their own system of comparing once they've been doing it awhile. 

I know the numbers people wouldn't want to hear it, but with my smallish herd, I think I pretty much know what Dams are doing the best job.


----------



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

There are a couple of spread sheets out there that calculate some of those adjustments. They are used to keep records of the progress of the herd and point out individuals that out-perform or under-perform.

Accurate record keeping is the coming thing in meat goat raising. You can provide these records to actually show potential breeder-buyers the value of what you are selling. Much more accurate than "boy thats a good looking goat".

I have never heard of a couple of the adjustments you mentioned.


----------

